# new build - caliber choice



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

Well it's that time of the year and the income tax return refund is gonna be rolling in in a month or so. It's time to get a new barrel ordered.

Here's the question?

I have 2 complete actions & bolt assemblies just waiting for me to decide what to do with them. Both boltheads are .473 but no problem with a change.

1 is gonna be a 35Whelen and the other - well I just don't know.

Here's my current calibers - 220 Swift, .243, 25-06, 6.5-284, .303, .308, 30-06 and the soon to be 35Whelen.

What are your suggestons? Don't want to form brass, that ain't no fun. Not interested in the WSSMs or RUMS.


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

Looks like you're missing something in 7 mm, how about a 280 Ackley Improved??


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

probably not a lot of moose or bear in kansas, but how bout a 375h&h? plan on any huntin trips? they say thats the minimum for africa


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I love your first choice, I have an improved 35 Whelen, and really love it. Lots of power, and recoil for the horsepower in better than most. For the second, assuming a standard length action. The 257 Roberts gets the nod from me. You can seat out the bullets a bit, or use barns copper bullets if you want the extra length and maintain velosity. It is very versital with light bullets, it makes a great long range varmit gun, and a pelt gun bar none. With the right bullet choice, it can be used for game up to 350-400lbs if you need to. It is likely its best when going after deer sized game at most all sane ranges. The 25-06 is the next likely choice, but the Roberts is just kind of one up on the cool factor. And it is really about 95% of what the 25-06 can do. If you had a short action, then a 358 Win or a 284 win. Hae fun!!! :beer: :beer: Oh crap, if you have a short action, a 250 savage is very cool, and would be a great fur gun and up to deer gun. Or if you want larger, open the bolt up and still in a standard action, build a 416 Taylor. I know brass forming, but about the most power that you can get from the standard action length without lots of altering things much. 375/338 338mag opened up to 375. Almost the same as a H&H, but standard ation length. 458 win a choice, but the 416 more versital.


----------



## Peakebrook (Mar 21, 2005)

My latest project was a 6.5/300 WSM. I was looking for a flat shooting antelope gun. It fits the bill. 

I ordered a 338 Federal, but the 358 Win has always appealed to me.

If you are looking for a 7mm, don't over look the 7x57!


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

pennsyltucky said:


> probably not a lot of moose or bear in kansas, but how bout a 375h&h? plan on any huntin trips? they say thats the minimum for africa


You're on to me. Yep - looks like this Fall is gonna be a busy one got the 35Whelen.

I am invited on an African Safari if I can scratch up the bux although it not for dangerous game - I will be able to take the '06 and the 35.

All good thoughts - keep em coming.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

any good collection has to have at least one WBY mag. take your pick 224 240 257 270 7mm 300 30-378 338-378 375 378 416 460


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

Mmmmm...30-378... been thinking of building one of those...


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Kiwi98j,

What delightful dilemma you got there you lucky devil! Afica hunt invite what a way to go. Hope you can make it hunting the dark continent is a dream of mine also. Now to the point I would be looking to fill the gaps with a 7mm-08 Imp or even the 257 Roberts Imp. But for me personaly I would lean toward the 338-06 to fit in one of those actions and take that to Africa it shoots bullets as heavy as the 35's but with higher sectional densities. If you want to squeeze it for a little more speed find a reamer for the .338 Scovill. Again hope you make it to Aftrica good luck!


----------

